# Custom Sumps?



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get custom sumps made? Looking for designs similar to advanced acrylics. Thanks in advanced


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Contact member Paulf757, he does great work and you should be able to find some posts with his acrylic work


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

fury165 said:


> Contact member Paulf757, he does great work and you should be able to find some posts with his acrylic work


I agree with Fury, Paul is your man.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Paul does excellent work but you may also want to talk to Colin at Reef Boutique 
Colin is near Yorkdale Mall on Dufferin Street in Toronto 
Custom sumps are becoming quite a big part of his business !


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Colin did mine and i couldnt be happier. He called it "classic white wall" lol. Only the front pane and baffels are clear.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

picoreef said:


> Colin did mine and i couldnt be happier. He called it "classic white wall" lol. Only the front pane and baffels are clear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Woah - very nice ! 
Thanks for posting the pic ! Beautiful set up


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's mine, done by Colin also. Just plain clear acrylic.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Beauty! I almost like sumps more than displays when they look that good.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

picoreef said:


> Beauty! I almost like sumps more than displays when they look that good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Amen brother


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Best of the best...custom vertex sump. If I didn't have to re-mortgage my house to afford one, I'd have it, lol.

How do you embed video?


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

kookie_guy said:


> Best of the best...custom vertex sump. If I didn't have to re-mortgage my house to afford one, I'd have it, lol.
> 
> How do you embed video?


looks like a space ship 

i'll contact colin thanks guys!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the referral guys, very nice of you all. I have seen Colin's work and it's good stuff, I would recommend him for sure since my shop is closed for the winter.


----------

